# Doors don't latch easily when interior warm.



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The doors are taken off and then put back on on the assembly line. Sounds like yours might by in need of adjustment/alignment. My 16.5 Premier doesn't have an issue.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Well that's a new one.

Can't imagine it would be hard to replicate the problem on a warm sunny day in the dealership parking lot.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Premier17 said:


> If a window is down, you can close the doors very softly and they close fine.


I believe cars have a vent somewhere that's suppose to let the built-up pressure escape so the doors will close. I think yours is blocked off somehow.

Have you done any kind of mods to the car?


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

It's 100% stock. I have seen this vent on past cars, seems like it's usually in the trunk area. That is kind of where my mind was going too. I haven't taken off any of the interior panels on the Cruze yet to see if I can find it.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Premier17 said:


> It's 100% stock. I have seen this vent on past cars, seems like it's usually in the trunk area. That is kind of where my mind was going too. I haven't taken off any of the interior panels on the Cruze yet to see if I can find it.



You shouldn't have to. It's under warranty. Take it to the dealer.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The vent in question is covered by the sides of the rear facia.......Don't know which side it is on on the gen2.

I suspect the problem is more related to new soft seals (that get even springier when warm).....and that could be a good thing....nice tight seal.
It should become less of a concern as the seals settle in.

For now, rather than throw the door closed just grab the handle and close the door without letting go of the handle. Best example would be like closing the door on a microwave......they generally spring back open unless you use your hand to firmly close it.

I would not recommend letting anyone adjust the doors until you know for sure the seals have settled (plan on 6 months).
As far as your other Cruze.....is the build date similar to the one in question? It might have sat long enough on the lot for the seals to settle.
Otherwise, you likely are just seeing production varience between car to car.......mass produced does not mean 'cookie cutter' uniformity.


Rob


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I wanted to followup on this thread to report that the issue seems to have (mostly) subsided with a bit more use of the car and age. I haven't consciously noticed having to slam the door harder to get it to latch like I did before. Seems the suggestion about the seals needing time to break in is correct. Also, the other Cruze that didn't have the issue has a build date of 8/16. My Premier that did have the problem was 11/16. Those few months difference in age just may have been the difference between the doors sealing.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Premier17 said:


> I wanted to followup on this thread to report that the issue seems to have (mostly) subsided with a bit more use of the car and age. I haven't consciously noticed having to slam the door harder to get it to latch like I did before. Seems the suggestion about the seals needing time to break in is correct. Also, the other Cruze that didn't have the issue has a build date of 8/16. My Premier that did have the problem was 11/16. Those few months difference in age just may have been the difference between the doors sealing.


Thankyou for the update!

Rob


----------

